# Dragon Port 2013



## dangerdave (Dec 20, 2013)

Ok, I'm experimenting with this as a port. If it works out right, I'll post it to the recipe section.

Here's what I'm doing to try and make a port style wine using a modified form of the Dragon Blood Recipe. I wanted to keep as true to the DB recipe as possible, while producing a full-bodied, heavily oak, tannin loaded, fruitful, sweet desert wine. So, here we go!

Date: 12/18/2013

*DangerDave's Dragon Port :* Ingredients for primary for thee gallons:

18 lbs of Wyman's Frozen Triple Berry Blend (blackberry/raspberry/blueberry); kept frozen, then microwaved until warm, placed in three bags, juice and all added to primary
Two large bananas (including peel) sliced and placed in a bag
20 oz of red raisins, pulsed in blender along with lemon juice (below), placed in mesh bag
8 oz (one cup) of Realemon Juice, added to raisins in blender
1 tsp bentonite
2 tsp yeast nutrient
1/2 tsp yeast energizer
2 tsp pectic enzyme
1/2 cup untoasted powdered oak
4 lbs (8 cups) of sugar
Water up to three gallons; I only had to add about 1/2 gallon
SG = 1.130
I let this concoction sit for 24 hours, then pitched a packet of EC-1118 yeast. The yeast was rehydrated for 15 minutes in 1/2 cup of warm water with a tbsp or two of the must added in. The yeast went right at it! Signs of fermentation was observed in the primary the next morning.

Hope I'm doing this right! Any questions or concerns?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 20, 2013)

Dave i think you have a winner there......
Ill do the same my next batch....
Also...i had a 3 gallon batch of db that was cleared.....just to test i added super kleer to it....and got about 1/2 of sediment, from as all ready clear wine.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sounds really good Dave. Do you think you'll be OK with the level of acid using only a cup of lemon? I guess you can always add more later, but you can't take it out.


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 20, 2013)

Good question, Jim! I plan to add a good dose of tannic acid in the secondary, so I decided to ease up on the lemon juice up front. I'll have a year to taste it out along the way.

I know some of you already seen it, but here's the label...


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 20, 2013)

your gettting way better with the labels dave, that is excelllent


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Dec 20, 2013)

I would add a cup of mft chips to primary. What numbers are you getting? You have to watch your acid. I would think 3.4 to 3.5 would be best. Are you going to stop or take to dry then backsweeten?


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm going to let it ferment down to SG = 1.050 (12.4 brix), then add sugar to increase by SG 0.010 (to 1.060 = 14.7 brix). Calculations say to add about 10oz of sugar for this. The original SG would give me about 17% ABV, so I'm going to chaptalize twice during fermentation with 10oz of sugar and a dab nutrient/energizer to keep things going. That should get me up near 20%, right at the EC-1118 limit. I want to see where the SG stabilizes.

It's all very interesting! I like learning new wine making techniques!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 20, 2013)

i hope he stops it and not adds sugar are flavor, resulting in a better port.
please please please....


do what you want dave...it is your recipe..


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 20, 2013)

That means I need brandy/everclear/vodka/whatever, correct? I was hoping not to have to add any, but that seems to be the best way to stop it at around 1.010 (like my DB). Is there another choice? The kits always say to ferment dry, stabilize, and then add the flavored f-pack at the end.

I could make a concentrate from some more berries and use that as an f-pack to enhance flavor, but that wouldn't be much different than halting fermentation, since that's what's in there already.

Hmmm....


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 29, 2013)

After a slight delay, I was able to catch the Dragon Port at about 1.010, and rack it with some blackberry brandy. It's now going to sit quietly while I watch it. Port is sooooo boring!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 29, 2013)

I never have to add any sugar are back flavoring with my ports..
how does it taste with the blackberry port....


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 29, 2013)

I'll be checking that tomorrow, James. I will keep you appraised.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 4, 2014)

I did get the port racked again, after I got my new 3 gallon carboy. I topped up with a little blueberry infused vodka I had on hand. I also added some tannin after tasting. I want this wine to be broad on the pallet.

It is tart and fruity and potent and oaky, slightly sweet. Now it's going to sit there for a few months and see how it comes around.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jan 4, 2014)

Dave..do you check your numbers before fermenting? Cheers


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 4, 2014)

have you tasted it yet....im dying to know what you think...

Og original gravity
sg specific gravity
eg ending gravity...

i check before sure, at sugar, and after sugar.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 4, 2014)

James: "It is tart and fruity and potent and oaky, slightly sweet." I tasted it last night. It needs some time, definately. Since this is my first hand at home made port, my expectations are low.

Shawn: I check SG and temp. Did you have other numbers in mind? If you're wondering about acid level, no, I do not check those. I need to save up some cash for a decent tester, so I'm more of a _taster_ than a tester for now. It's how I learned to make wine.

I started with an SG of 1.130. It fermented without a brew belt at about 64F-68F. When it got down to around 1.020, I added two pounds of sugar, which got it back up to about 1.060, then I hit it with the blackberry brandy at 1.010. That gave it a nice hint of sweeteness.

I'm more of an artist that a chemist, so aside from the SG, I really kinda wing it on taste. It seems to have worked so far.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 4, 2014)

dave i will give you my reciepe for a concord port, if you will follow it...
no bananas,raising,choroform,bells are whistles....it is every bit as good as some of my vintage ports that i buy.

I think it will not only impress you, but you will make more.....


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd love to try it, James. PM it to me. I promise to follow your recipe to the tee...the first time.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jan 4, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> dave i will give you my reciepe for a concord port, if you will follow it...
> no bananas,raising,choroform,bells are whistles....it is every bit as good as some of my vintage ports that i buy.
> 
> I think it will not only impress you, but you will make more.....



I wouldn't mind trying this recipe.....


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 4, 2014)

Me three! I have concords galore at my place would follow to the t as well


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes. I was referring to TA and PH. cheers


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dave, pH and TA testing are very easy to do. PH is just a meter, an inexpensive one can be had for under $50. A TA kit is really cheap. Ignore the directions somewhat about color change. It happens when you get the pH to 8.2. Getting the right TA makes a very tasty difference to everything, especially fresh fruit.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 5, 2014)

Yea, for some reason, I keep thinking I need one of those mulit-testers for sulfite, too. I need to get me a Hanna, for sure. At the very least, I should be testing pH.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 5, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> Dave, pH and TA testing are very easy to do. PH is just a meter, an inexpensive one can be had for under $50. A TA kit is really cheap. Ignore the directions somewhat about color change. It happens when you get the pH to 8.2. Getting the right TA makes a very tasty difference to everything, especially fresh fruit.



I apologize for budding in and going off topic again but regarding the TA kits: I've had an awful hard time finding the correct reading using the color drop method as per the kit instructions... For my reds it just keeps looking lighter and lighter purple... I get confused and don't know what to look for in order to get the correct reading? If someone would like to put this in the beginners section that's fine with me! Thanks


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Jan 5, 2014)

Dave....its time to puchase vinmetrica 300. You will love it. Cheers


----------



## Deezil (Jan 5, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Yea, for some reason, I keep thinking I need one of those mulit-testers for sulfite, too. I need to get me a Hanna, for sure. At the very least, I should be testing pH.



I picked up a MW102 w/ temp probe (Milwaukee, as opposed to Hanna) from MoreWine, a while back. I love it. Also picked up some extra storage solution & extra 4.0 and 7.0 standardized solutions. Haven't had any issues, calibrates easily, easy to operate, and will be glad to have it as a back-up for whenever I can pick up the Vinmetrica SC-300


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 7, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't have the extra cash right now to get the Vinmetrica---although I'd love to have one. I have been anticipating a loss of income at our house that is going to really hit us hard next month. It will range somewhere between painful and disastrous, so shelling out $350 right now is a no-no. I'm hoping for the best. Most spending is on hold.

The best I _can_ do right now is spend $30 on a pH tester, so I'm going with that.

Now, if you all felt _really_ sorry for me, and wanted to pitch together and get me a nice shiney new Vinmetrica SC-300, I'd be very appreciative.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 22, 2014)

ckvchestnut said:


> Me three! I have concords galore at my place would follow to the t as well




James: check out the color on my concord port! keep in mind this is a sampling from my top up stuff so it's not clear! I'm guessing the added brandy is going to make it considerably darker. But... If my assumptions are right I may only have to add 40oz for my 3gal batch. Will have to check calcs.

Dave, what's the color on your DB port like? Wish I could keep mine like this!


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 22, 2014)

The Dragon Port is very dark in the carboy. It's about time to give it a little sip, maybe. I'll get a pic for you.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Jan 22, 2014)

No rush! But interested to see it...


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh, I was supposed to take a picture. Next time.

I did get a sip of the Dragon Port, though. It still has a long way to go, but I think it will be remarkable in the Fall. The oak and tannins are blending well with the fruity sweetness. It still has a tart snap, but---like most fruit wines---I think that will resolve itself while aging.

Time will tell.


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 4, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> dave i will give you my reciepe for a concord port, if you will follow it...
> no bananas,raising,choroform,bells are whistles....it is every bit as good as some of my vintage ports that i buy.
> 
> I think it will not only impress you, but you will make more.....



Me four james. Could you PM me your recipe. I have never made a port so would like to try a good recipe. I know you make alot of them.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd like to chime in and say this port is going to be good! Just as James says it is. Mine is bulk aging right now and it already tastes good - can't wait to taste it in 6 months!


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 5, 2014)

Dave. I hope you made enough to put back for years...years meaning 10...20.... and so on. Cheers

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 6, 2014)

Wha? Ten or twenty years? I don't have any corks that will last that long!


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh yea. Ports are made for the great grand kids.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, I've never had any children of my own (step-father to five in two marriages), so the ports are _MINE_!

The Dragon Port has greatly improved over the past month. It has lost much of it's tartness, smoothing out. It is wonderfully sweet and fruity. Just what I was looking for. I think I had better leave this one alone. It's too dangerous!


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 15, 2014)

I bet it is! My 16% DB is... What's the abv on your port again??


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 16, 2014)

I figured around 22%, but seems to have struck a great balance. I'm hoping it stays there.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow! How does it differ in flavour from regular DB? Or is it exactly the same?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 16, 2014)

the xtra sugar brings out the berry the added brandy brings out the alcoholic in you....its not a wine you want to gulp down but relax and enjoy, while db is ice cold gulp down.....and for you, then fall asleep


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

Very funny James! I'm never been in the habit of gulping down port lol! Ok maybe once when I was a teenager! It was home made stuff made by my Portuguese friend's family! She stole a bottle from their cellar and we went to a park with friends that night. We were sitting down taking turns on swigs of this stuff. When we were almost finished I said "hey when are we gonna get drunk on this stuff??" Then I stood up and abruptly fell flat on my face lol don't remember the rest of the night!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 16, 2014)

lol, least you wasnt hugging the toliet in a fit of desperation.....


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

If I was I don't remember! It wasn't a split either, it was a full bottle.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

Like your new avatar James! Very fitting!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 16, 2014)

spring fever.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 16, 2014)

i have an alligator tattoo on my right upper arm...


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 16, 2014)

Cool! Did u post that in the tatoo thread? Lol


----------

